
Clair Patterson's Battle Against Lead Pollution (2006) [pdf] - luu
http://www.anthonyturton.com/assets/my_documents/my_files/1A4_adlerthesis06012006.pdf
======
heymijo
Clair Patterson's story is ridiculously good. This Mental Floss article is my
go-to share whenever he comes up. It's long, but a bit shorter than a
dissertation :) Although I have saved the linked dissertation here to go
through in-depth at my leisure.

The Most Important Scientist You’ve Never Heard Of

"For 60 years, American drivers unknowingly poisoned themselves by pumping
leaded gasoline into their tanks. Here is the lifelong saga of Clair
Patterson—a scientist who helped build the atomic bomb and discovered the true
age of the Earth—and how he took on a billion-dollar industry to save humanity
from itself."

[http://mentalfloss.com/article/94569/clair-patterson-
scienti...](http://mentalfloss.com/article/94569/clair-patterson-scientist-
who-determined-age-earth-and-then-saved-it)

~~~
lusmd
Not an article, but the Seth McFarlane Cosmos has an episode that's largely
about Clair Patterson.

~~~
heymijo
Thanks! I'll check it out.

------
nwah1
Great link! There were also other scientists like Alice Hamilton who helped
challenge the biased science on this.

Ironically, the Sloan-Kettering Memorial Cancer Center is now a world renowned
medical research institute, but it will be hard to believe that they will ever
save as many lives as Sloan and Kettering prematurely ended through lead.
(tangentially, they also were responsible for freon, and thus the ozone hole)

